# Ebay Question



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay , can someone explain to me why we are no longer as a Seller not allowed to accept moneyorders or anyother type of payment except pay-pal. Are they ,ebay trying to get $$ for every facet of the business . They just e-mailed me and said if I had anything in my listings about moneyorders or anyother type of payment except pay-pal they were going to cancel my listings . Did I miss a memo or something?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Okay , can someone explain to me why we are no longer as a Seller not allowed to accept moneyorders or anyother type of payment except pay-pal. Are they ,ebay trying to get $$ for every facet of the business . They just e-mailed me and said if I had anything in my listings about moneyorders or anyother type of payment except pay-pal they were going to cancel my listings . Did I miss a memo or something?


Yup, pretty much.

Here is a link.

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/accepted-payments-policy.html

You can still accept M.Os from your HT sales and re-orders(flier) though.:thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

we have to find another, cheaper auction site... and then all flock there.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ebid http://us.ebid.net/browse_auctions.php.. is available to use. They didn't have a slotcar catagory last time I looked, but if enough of us congregated there with items to sell, I guess they'd have to. From what I've heard, they are about the same as ebay was in the beginning. The problem is, I don't think they have the high traffic power the bay posesses. It's certainly worth looking into.....


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

hey guys thanks so far for your feedback on this . How greedy can ebay/pay-pal be ? What gets me is they are forcing people who will not join pay-pal to join or if say someone has bad credit and does not have a credit card it's like they are getting all of us hooked to get all our info with cards and bank accounts . I just think the whole thing stinks and I'm just a little fired up about it. Has anyone tried craig's list for selling slot cars? I won't be able to tell people I take other forms of payment on my listing ,but what am I to do if they send me MO's send them back ? I don't think so . I just don't see where these guys get off !


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

That whole policy is stupid. In my last group of auctions a buyer emailed me that he wanted to send a M.O., and I told him OK. Im not gonna turn down a payment, screw the 'Bay.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

They tried this about 6 months ago and quite a few sellers revolted. Ebay had backed down, but obviously the shareholders want more money. They forget so easily that without sellers, there are no auctions. The double and triple dipping into sellers sales may pad their pockets, but in the end they will lose more by not maintaining a good environment for the ones who sell. 

They took away the sellers right to leave negative feedback.
Then they strongarm you into cutting your shipping charges, with the knowledge that it's not just the postage the seller has to take care of. There's all the additional expenses you are basically being forced to eat. Boxes, tape, bubble wrap, labels, gas, and your time to package and deliver.
And now yet again they are forcing everyone to utilize paypal.

I'm not selling right now, but there are plans in the very near future to. I'm left wondering if there is any chance of getting ahead with all the hurdles I need to jump just to list a few items....


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

It seems that the only way to get 'ahead' is if I do like Ive been meaning to and get a business license/tax ID. Its not like Im gonna quit my day job or anything so its a way to write off 1/3rd my rent, my commute to work (since theres a USPS a block from my work, Ill ship from there), and of course on all slots I buy for 'inventory'. I just need to talk to a good, ethically casual accountant.....


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*What's yer budget??*

Maybe you should try to project what paying a years worth of these ebay fees might be... kind of an estimate of your total out of pocket... then add to that the related shipping and packing costs, etc... and don't leave out the aggrivation factor.... Get it all on paper. Once you get an idea of how much it costs to do business with ebay every year *then* do a little shopping around to see if you can find an alternate yet viable platform to sell from. Maybe get a basic website going... maybe you could cut out or at least limit or selectively use ebay to *your* advantage. Are they really the only game in town? What does Hobbytalk charge to advertise or a Yahoo store? Why not do an email blast once a month to all your customers from the past and present with your menu of products. Develop a healthy size client list and/or a mix of other approaches.... perhaps you can kiss the bay good-bye. Their hand in your pocket ain't goin anywhere. With the economy such as it is... expect the other pocket to have a hand in it pretty soon too! ! !  nd


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Orr..... you could just sell here?

http://www.mrconey.com/login.php?referrer=/ho_slot_car_race_track.php


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Accept MO's*

I accept MO's on ebay but I'm not sure if I'm in violation. I don't make a note of it on my eBay listings but most buyers who use them seem to know to ask nowadays. Now when they start monitoring my email I'll be in trouble and will have to switch to encrypted email and a secret code... I say I will take cash on pickup hoping that infers I will take a MO. I've even had cash sent to me - with a couple of quarters taped to a piece of paper on the inside.

I aways make sure to check the listing box to that says "no Paypal account required". I think it will be hard to overcome ebay's size. I wonder if Wallmart is working on an electronic MO of some type.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

It is quite simple, coprporate greed. If you get cash, money orders, body parts or whatever E-Thief don't get a cut thru their bastage step child Paypay again. Oh I'm sorry it is for the safety of the buyer, Yea ok thats it. Anybody want to buy a bridge?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

I can tell I am not the only one who thinks something stinks at ebay.I get moneyorders now and I will continue to take them and yes I have peeled coins off tape too.I just fear that they will start to take notice to auctions that are not cross referenced in pay-pal and they start asking how things have been paid for. I'll just have alot of pickups being done . I just get pissed when ebay starts telling me or I should say threatened that they are going to close my listings because I have moneyorders listed as a methiod of payment.They clearly told me to remove them or they would cancel them .Problem was last night I have 25 train listing closing tomorrow night and 23 have been bid on and I can not edit the descritions other then an add on . They cancel them with a few hours to go...well I'm not goping to be a happy pup.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, with deals like these, why not use Ebid?

http://us.three.ebid.net/perl/auction.cgi?auction=14616019&mo=auction

http://us.three.ebid.net/perl/auction.cgi?auction=14616022&mo=auction

http://us.three.ebid.net/perl/auction.cgi?auction=14638091&mo=auction


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Whatever you do - we will end up buying from you, no doubt.

I think whatever auction site you use, you should also make a point of listing what you have available in the Swap / Sell section of Hobby Talk slot cars. Would be easy for the gang that hangs here, and let's face it, we're a slam dunk for sellers - lol. :lol:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I can tell I am not the only one who thinks something stinks at ebay.I get moneyorders now and I will continue to take them and yes I have peeled coins off tape too.I just fear that they will start to take notice to auctions that are not cross referenced in pay-pal and they start asking how things have been paid for. I'll just have alot of pickups being done . I just get pissed when ebay starts telling me or I should say threatened that they are going to close my listings because I have moneyorders listed as a methiod of payment.They clearly told me to remove them or they would cancel them .Problem was last night I have 25 train listing closing tomorrow night and 23 have been bid on and I can not edit the descritions other then an add on . They cancel them with a few hours to go...well I'm not goping to be a happy pup.


I am already getting notices when I list items, you will need to take ebay, I am putting local pick up with a same handeling fee as the postage and says to email with questions. the handle fee is postage and we shall never meet lol


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, Bruce, all I can suggest is this. Set up a website with the same name as your ebay account with either yahoo, godaddy, or whatever. Use Ebay with a limited number of listings per week, and use the ebay listings to steer customers to your website. Even if you have to spell it out... **traxxs** at yahoo dot com. If people know you as traxxs, sticking with that name will make you easier to find on the web. I understand your grief, doing my share of selling last year opened my eyes as to just how much the bay will rob you. Good luck and let us know how to get a hold of ya!! I'm not done buying by a long shot!! :thumbsup:

The problem with ebid, Rich, is the low volume of buyers and sellers. That first listing you put up has been listed there at that price for 3 months now..LOL


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Bruce, you already have the answer: Those little product lists inside the boxes you send. Im not gonna be bidding on your stuff on the 'Bay anymore, since I know i can go directly thru you. I dont have to get in a bidding war over something in a cool color since you can make all you want to. And ive bought enough of your stuff that I know its safe to go one-on-one. Hook 'em in with Ebay and then link to your own private website, thats the way.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

I think you guys have had all great ideas and I think for now ebay is a necessary evil and I am going to use it to my advantage. Meaning I will get my site setup someway and just use ebay as a tool after I get that going . I do appreciate all the comments and stories you have all shared with me . When it's all said and done I think ebay will be the big loser.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

fleabay shouldn't even be charging us a cent to list items, they should be making money from advertisers, and charging us a small "sold fee".

they, like all the other greedy companies over the years, will be out of business before they know it.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, I'm getting sick of ebay too. I sold an item last week on Thursday, it wasn't paid for until Friday and TODAY the clown is complaining that he hasn't gotten in yet. Like it's supposed to get from NYC to Or, inside of 24 hrs using regular mail. The Dimwit Factor is really starting to turn me off to selling.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I used to sell on there. Although I never really got the hang of it, why try now. We missed the boat on that one. I'd rather buy and sell here, or at the big swap meet this Saturday.


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Now I don't sell on The Bay, but I shop there and I can't expound on the fees they charge.....but I can say that it's more secure and time saving for me to use Pay Pal......I use my debit card...my neighboor uses a pre-payed debit card..

Another reason is security......have you guys noticed the new style postal MO's....that's becuase the old ones were being counterfitted......very easily

I'm hoping that ws the reason behind the changes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*There in lies the rub....*



sethndaddy said:


> they should be making money from advertisers


They're not.... Ad sales in pretty much all sectors are waaay down these days. Things have been sliding for awhile now. This scheme to milk their sellers is the wrong way to go though. In this kind of an economy you have to yield to the conditions, accomodate your customers, and "make" things work (sometimes means settling for less willingly). Assuming seller fees can offset dollars being lost due to other conditions or thinking they are losing out by not tapping into them.... will only hurt them in the long run. I believe this falls into the "cutting off the nose despite the face" category. As far as the form of payment... That should be left between buyer & seller period. Interjecting a policy of their own won't buy them any love there either. nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Agreed Nuther!

Obvious micro managing during poor times smacks of top heaviness and shortened sight.

Blind pigs seeking nuts in spring as it were.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

VJ--

You shipped one to Oregon, huh? Well I usually get my stuff pretty quick but for the record, that wasnt me!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

What you need is a computer buddy out your way. Set up a FaceBook, NING and BlogSpot accounts for TRAXX or whatever you Companies name is. Add a write up on your bodies and history and some Photos of your bodies then point everyone to your web site where you sell the cars. Make sure you tag all photos and text you put online a HO Slot Cr Bodies, TJET, AFX, TYCO Matell etc. Within a few months the search engines will have your pages and photos and traffic will be directed to your site. Sell a few bodies on ebay but have your URL in the photo of the body. 

Also I don't have the name here at work but there is a new Auction site out there similar to ebay the way they use to be. I will see if I can find the address tonight


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's a site that is trying to get started. I've gotten a couple of emails about it, plus it's free I think. 

http://www.ho-tips.org/index.php?showforum=62

I believe your post a bid in the same thread...RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

grungerockjeepe said:


> VJ--
> 
> You shipped one to Oregon, huh? Well I usually get my stuff pretty quick but for the record, that wasnt me!


I know it wasn't you... 

After I explained to the buyer that I don't have control over time and space, and created a timeline for him to follow... he realized what a dimwit he was being and wrote an apology. He's a newbie to ebay and has some very unrealistc expectations, like many newbies do. 

Still, it gets tiresome dealing with all the hassles associated with selling sometimes.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*Another ebay slam*

I rec'd an e-mail just like most sellers on ebay stating there would be no more Dutch auctions . For the life of me what are they doing here? I try to put them up on popular items so people don't have to fight over them and also if you put five up maybe they won't go so high in price . So now the only way you can have them is if you have a store. What's going to be next?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I rec'd an e-mail just like most sellers on ebay stating there would be no more Dutch auctions . For the life of me what are they doing here? I try to put them up on popular items so people don't have to fight over them and also if you put five up maybe they won't go so high in price . So now the only way you can have them is if you have a store. What's going to be next?


If you have a price that you're comfortable with, you can offer the bodies at a "buy it now" price and show that you have more than one item for sale. I did this when I was trying to sell off inventory of two 1/43 Porsche 962 kits (see attached photos) that I had made for my now defunct shop. I listed 10 at a time until they were gone. That way, they all go for the same price. The listing fee costs more for "buy it now" so you'd want to build that into the price. 

Resin lovin' Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------

